# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Σκουλήκια  και αιώνια ζωή

## geog87

Νέα στοιχεία για το ρόλο του ενζύμου τελομεράση στη διαδικασία της γήρανσης θα μπορούσαν να προκύψουν από σκουλήκια που εγκατέλειψαν... το σεξ προκειμένου να διαιρούνται επ΄αόριστον, σε ένα είδος αθανασίας.

Ερευνητές στη Βρετανία αναφέρουν ότι τα «αθάνατα» σκουλήκια αυξάνουν τα επίπεδα της τελομεράσης ώστε να διατηρούν σταθερό το μήκος των τελομερών -προστατευτικών δομών στις άκρες των χρωμοσωμάτων οι οποίες κονταίνουν κάθε φορά που διαιρείται ένα κύτταρο.

Τα τελομερή και η τελομεράση πιστεύεται ότι παίζουν κεντρικό ρόλο στη γήρανση, ωστόσο μέχρι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία που αξιοποιεί αυτές τις ιδιότητες χωρίς να αυξάνει τον κίνδυνο καρκίνου.

Η τελευταία μελέτη αφορά τους πλατυέλμινθες, μια κατηγορία σκουληκιών που έχουν την αξιοθαύμαστη ικανότητα να αναγεννώνται: στην περίπτωση ατυχήματος, ένας πλατυέλμινθας που κόβεται στη μέση κατά πλάτος ή κατά μήκος θα αναγεννηθεί και θα σχηματίσει δύο νέα σκουλήκια.

Ερευνητές στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Νότιγχαμ εξέτασαν δύο κατηγορίες πλατυελμίνθων: τα σκουλήκια της πρώτης κατηγορίας αναπαράγονται σεξουαλικά, ενώ τα σκουλήκια της δεύτερης αναπαράγονται ασεξουαλικά διαιρώντας το σώμα τους στη μέση. Και οι δύο ομάδες έχουν την ικανότητα να αναγεννούν τα όργανά τους ή μέρος του σώματός τους.

Προηγούμενες έρευνες είχαν δείξει ότι, στα περισσότερα ζώα που αναπαράγονται σεξουαλικά, η δράση της τελομεράσης εξασθενίζει μετά την ενηλικίωση.

Αυτό όμως δεν φαίνεται να συμβαίνει στους πλατυέλμινθες που αναπαράγονται ασεξουαλικά: Η νέα μελέτη έδειξε ότι, όταν ξεκινά η αναγέννηση των ιστών τους, τα ασεξουαλικά σκουλήκια ενεργοποιούν έναν μηχανισμό που αυξάνει σημαντικά τα επίπεδα της τελομεράσης και διατηρεί έτσι σταθερό το μήκος των τελομερών.

Αντίθετα, στους σεξουαλικούς πλατυέλμινθες αυτός ο μηχανισμός απουσιάζει και τα τελομερή κονταίνουν έπειτα από κάθε κυτταρική διαίρεση.

Παρουσιάζοντας τα αποτελέσματά τους στο Proceedings of the National Academy, οι ερευνητές διατυπώνουν την υπόθεση ότι οι πλατυέλμινθες που αναπαράγονται σεξουαλικά μπορούν μεν να αναγεννώνται, σταδιακά όμως εμφανίζουν σημεία της γήρανσης και τελικά χάνουν αυτή την ικανότητα.

Αντίθετα, οι πλατυέλμινθες που ζουν χωρίς σεξ μάλλον μπορούν να διαιρούνται επ' αόριστον χωρίς παρενέργειες.

Και αυτού του είδους η αθανασία ίσως ήταν ο πρωταρχικός λόγος για τον οποίο τα σκουλήκια εγκατέλειψαν τις ερωτικές συνευρέσεις.

Η περαιτέρω σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις δύο κατηγορίες σκουληκιών θα μπορούσε τώρα να αποσαφηνίσει το ρόλο της τελομεράσης ή να αποκαλύψει νέους μηχανισμούς που σχετίζονται με τα γηρατειά.

Πηγή: http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/38912/...83%CE%AF%CE%B1

----------


## geam

ευχαριστούμε ΄πολυ!!!!

----------

